# Good deal on Grizzly 6" G1182Z jointer?



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Found this on craigslist in my area. We deal with a *lot* of rough lumber, so a better jointer has been on my list. We've been using our 10" Jet jointer/planer, but it does a pretty poor job.

















It looks in good shape, and is about an hour and a half away, which is not bad. He's asking under $300, which is cheaper than other 6" jointers have been on craigslist lately.

Just looking for any gotchas I should be worried about.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like a dang good deal, you might consider looking for an 8" or 10" though if you deal with a LOT of rough lumber. Just a thought. Otherwise though, I'd say that's a dang good price for the machine. 

I think I remember a few here not caring for the adjustment lever on the infeed, but I'm not certain.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I've not had one with levers before. How do those work? The fancier ones have handwheels, I know. Do you just turn those lever handles, like a screwdriver? Or is it a true lever?

We can't afford something larger than 6", and while do *do* do a lot of rough lumber, almost all of it is under 6". I *might* keep the 10" Jet around for the few times we need to joint something wider...but I really kind of do hate the thing.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's in really nice shape, and it's a good jointer from the same factory as several other well proven jointers (Jet, GI, Bridgewood, Sunhill, Woodtek). $300 seems a little steep to me for a used one, because it seems to be that they were $375 to $425 range new (plus ~ $55 s/h). That doesn't mean it's not the best jointer you can find for that price...it does have a nice mobile base and the one piece heavier duty cabinet. I'd be inclined to feel them out for a little lower price, and maybe offer $250-$275 and see how it goes. I've had the G1182HW (hand wheels) since 2001 and it hasn't skipped a beat. Good luck!


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

What's the difference between the long handles and the handwheels, in terms of use? Is it just ease of adjustment?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You can fine tune a bit more precisely with the handwheels, but you really don't need that kind of fine adjustment on a jointer. It's sort of a non-issue performance wise, but we all have our preferences.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

My Grizzly jointer has the same lever and it's not a problem. I too was thinking this probably went for around $375 new so not a huge discount but looks like a well maintained and solid machine. You might run a board through it to check. Hopefully the knives are in good shape and don't need replacing. See if he'll come down but since they seem to be scarce in your area either take it or expand your range.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Well, for craigslist stuff, I usually compare it to "What would it cost for something *equivalent* today?". And I can't find something similar for under $400.

He's actually asking $275, and I asked him in an email if he'd take less, and he said yes. So I'm thinking I could ask maybe $225? He said the mobile base does *not* come with it, he has replaced the original knives and they're still good, and it has the original manual and knife setter.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

beelzerob, The $225-275 range is good, the base is worth $70, you want the base for the $275 or less. You can take a risk and let him stew a day or two, but you might regret waiting.

Start the conversation with, you really want a grizzly jointer, and that if you buy one used vs new the deal has to be exceptional to fore go a full warranty and just plain having a "new" piece of equipment.

Let him know the new G0654 6" x 46" Jointer is $425, so you are wrestling with do I pay for new, or pay $30 in gas plus $300 or $330 for a $100 dollar savings, and no warranty. Make me an offer I can't refuse. Your best deal would be $225 for both, your goal is $250 buy you would be willing to pay $275, you will have to decide if you are willing to pay $300.

Ask him what is the lowest he would go for the jointer and the base.

One other thing, is let say he says $300, and you feel this guy won't budge. Ask him if he has anything else he can throw into the deal so you feel you got a deal?

BTW I paid $225 for the G1182HW his starting price was $270, however I told him I would bring more cash if he had something else I could buy. I bought 8 clamps for $50 which I saved about 50-65% on they were used but in excellent shape (not the best deal on the clamps but combined it was a great deal).


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

$235, and I am pleased. It is in very good shape.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice deal on a very good jointer. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> $235, and I am pleased. It is in very good shape.


*WAY TO GO!* you got him to listen, that is hard to do, sometimes they never will budge, and the time will be reposted for 3 months on CL and in the end they sell it to someone who offers the same price you did, the seller get tired of answering all those questions and not making a deal at his inflate price.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I spent probably an hour jointing last night...maybe more. Oh man, I simply love the SOUND of this thing. It's solid, and quiet, and powerful. 

I also discovered I could get the spiral cutter head from Grizzly for this thing if I wanted. It was about $260 or so. I may some day, but for now I'll suffer with setting these knives.


----------

